# Trying to get a boat shipped.



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

Just purchased a new boat from a place in Auburn, California. Now I need to have it shipped from there to Ft. Smith, Arkansas. Anyone have any leads on the best/cheapest way to go about this? Any help on the matter would be very much appreciated. Thanks. Dan-o


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Dan,

I shipped a very heavy 18' Avon from Illinois to Arizona a few years ago. UPS in my area wouldn't touch it because of weight and size.

I contacted a common carrier trucking firm, and they did it at a pretty reasonable cost, although I no longer recall what it was.

One time I had to drive almost 40 miles to a depot to pick up a boat because there was no delivery in my area. So have the seller investigate what companies are in their area that also deliver in yours. 

Hope this helps.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

It's been a while since I used their services, but you might try Forward Air. They ship from large cities to other large cities. As such, you would probably have to drive to your nearest metro area, but it should be around $100 total. That sounds like a lot of money, but some of the trucking companies actually have the nerve to ask for $300 to ship stuff! Good luck!


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

Looked into them already, and they no longer do it since being bought out by another company. Thanks for the reply Outlaw! Anyone else?


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you richp. I'll keep looking.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had good luck with Old Dominion freight lines. Whoever you use, if it's a truck freight company, find one with a dock near you and do it dock-to-dock. If you want residential delivery it definitely adds to logistical problems for a trucker. UPS freight has a 150lb. maximum, so when we shipped a 14' raft a few years ago we took the thwarts out and shipped those separately and got the raft/roll under the limit. Just rolled it in heavy plastic/visqueen and duct taped the heck out of it and it shipped just fine no damage. When shipping don't get all hinky about details - - tell them weight and dimensions and they'll give you a quote. If you want pampered service it will definitely cost more and lots of freight companies will just turn away. If you're willing to wrap the boat in plastic or canvas and take a chance, it will probably arrive in good shape and the guy giving you the quote won't get all nervous and look for a way out of the deal. Once it's bundled and taged in a warehouse someplace, those guys don't care what's inside, they just pick it up and load and move it out. Good luck,


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

I use greyhound and usually less than $100


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for the tips BCJ. Please keep them coming folks!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Dan-O,

I have used grayhound as well to ship play boats to surrounding states but never as far away as CA. Don't know what current length restrictions are but it is worth a computer check or call. At the time I used them it was by far the cheapest way.

dave


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

okieboater said:


> Dan-O,
> 
> I have used grayhound as well to ship play boats to surrounding states but never as far away as CA. Don't know what current length restrictions are but it is worth a computer check or call. At the time I used them it was by far the cheapest way.
> 
> dave


Thanks Dave! Pretty sure GH's size restrictions don't allow for the boat I'm getting shipped, but I'll double check. By the way - this is Danny Smith you're talking to.. I hope you're doing well old friend!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

oops, forgot.

I have done a lot of rafts and such with Con-Way. They have a terminal here in Jenks area and I looked and they have one in Ft Smith as well. It is a lot cheaper if you ship to a terminal instead of an address.

dave


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

ABF, Arkansas Best Freight, is headquartered in Ft. Smith, look under Arkansas Best Corp. if they have a run out Cali way they might give you a discount if the truck is returning with less than a full load.


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll look into these!


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 for Old Dominion. I had them ship a boat from UT to Portland. Arrived on time and hassle free. I think it cost about $400 for the boat, oars and frame.


----------



## instantMash (Jul 20, 2013)

> Looked into them already, and they no longer do it since being bought out by another company. Thanks for the reply Outlaw! Anyone else?


Too bad. Is that a recent development? I used Forward Air last summer to ship a boat from Portland to Nashville.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I've used Diamond freight with success a couple times. 

If you choose to use a freight liner to ship your boat make sure you add: *"Top load only!"* to your shipping instructions. They will put a crate on your boat if you don't.... you don't want that to happen


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Freight Shipping Quotes Online: Freight Shipping Companies - Freightquote

They'll give you quotes from all the major freight companies that service that route. Shipping to a terminal or business address is always significantly cheaper than having it come to your house.


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful tips everyone!


----------



## Jones (Apr 5, 2005)

Not sure how it actually worked out, but I shipped my 14 ft Avon from Davis, CA to Easthampton, MA for $100 by UPS. I took the thwarts out, rolled it to fit in an old fridge box and took it to a local UPS store. 

I was expecting more, but after measuring and weighing, they told me it would be $100. So, it might be worth throwing it in a box and taking it to the store to see what happens, each time I looked online I was seeing something in the neighborhood of $300.

Sounds like your shipping a kayak based on the GH length restrictions you talked about, I'm pretty sure that changes things from a weight restriction to a length restriction. For that I would suggest going to your local paddle shop and see how they ship boats. If you can get it shipped from the local paddle shop in Auburn you might be able to get the commercial shipping price which can be better. 

Good luck.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Why is no one stating the obvious??? Road trip to CA!


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*FedEx*

Was with a friend who shipped her boat from Asheville to Fort Collins using FedEx. (It wasn't cheap +/- $250.) And the length of the boat was an important factor. (The boat was under the restriction.)
It was convenient.
S


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a Maravia Diablo shipped from Ohio to Boise in June via UPS for $340. I tried using Freightquotes without much luck and went the easier route with UPS. 

That said, it was f#$king expensive, about $100 more than I anticipated.


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

yesimapirate said:


> Why is no one stating the obvious??? Road trip to CA!


Haha! I wish!!


----------



## Dan-o (Jul 10, 2012)

Getting the boat (Prijon Pure) shipped via FedEx Ground on a corporate rate through a buddy's plastics company. Still cost me about 200 bucks, but at least the issue is resolved. Thanks for the replies!


----------

